# 11" Dovi VS 9.5" Rhom



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=109795

I'm only posting this because I know some of you do not look in the piranha sectio to often.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow... it sure is great to see that you think so highly of your fish that you would put them in a tank together and let them duke it out just to get a few kudos from a few members on a fish board. Good Job. And thank you for posting this, because now I really see what type of a hobbiest you are









*moving to non-p pics*


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> Wow... it sure is great to see that you think so highly of your fish that you would put them in a tank together and let them duke it out just to get a few kudos from a few members on a fish board. Good Job. And thank you for posting this, because now I really see what type of a hobbiest you are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. I thought it might be nice for some people to see how these 2 fish interact with one another. The Rhom is not that aggresive unless pushed around. i think if I can find a fish that won't push him he will tolerate it living with him. I know you think it is a waste of time and effort but I like to try diffrent things. Also thanks for moving it to the right section. I totally forgot about this section


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Dasmopar said:


> Wow... it sure is great to see that you think so highly of your fish that you would put them in a tank together and let them duke it out just to get a few kudos from a few members on a fish board. Good Job. And thank you for posting this, because now I really see what type of a hobbiest you are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. I thought it might be nice for some people to see how these 2 fish interact with one another. The Rhom is not that aggresive unless pushed around. i think if I can find a fish that won't push him he will tolerate it living with him. I know you think it is a waste of time and effort but I like to try diffrent things. Also thanks for moving it to the right section. I totally forgot about this section
[/quote]

hey i wont sit here and knock what you do. your a big boy, its your choices. but dont even try to humor us with some story about studying different fish in unique situations. we all can assume how a rhomb and a dovii will act when placed in tight quarters with eachother. there is no scientific revelation here, no knowlege gained from this "experiment" as you might say. this is simply you, being bored and getting your jollies how you see fit. 
the only thing interesting about this in my opinion is how you, the owner, treat your pets that are totally at the mercy of you. now thats knowledge gained. 
but like i said, your a big boy, so please humble me with some words of wisdom like you did lemmywinks.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> Wow... it sure is great to see that you think so highly of your fish that you would put them in a tank together and let them duke it out just to get a few kudos from a few members on a fish board. Good Job. And thank you for posting this, because now I really see what type of a hobbiest you are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. I thought it might be nice for some people to see how these 2 fish interact with one another. The Rhom is not that aggresive unless pushed around. i think if I can find a fish that won't push him he will tolerate it living with him. I know you think it is a waste of time and effort but I like to try diffrent things. Also thanks for moving it to the right section. I totally forgot about this section
[/quote]

hey i wont sit here and knock what you do. your a big boy, its your choices. but dont even try to humor us with some story about studying different fish in unique situations. we all can assume how a rhomb and a dovii will act when placed in tight quarters with eachother. there is no scientific revelation here, no knowlege gained from this "experiment" as you might say. this is simply you, being bored and getting your jollies how you see fit. 
the only thing interesting about this in my opinion is how you, the owner, treat your pets that are totally at the mercy of you. now thats knowledge gained. 
but like i said, your a big boy, so please humble me with some words of wisdom like you did lemmywinks. 






















[/quote]

Ouch. Going to get my flame prrof suit on now.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

psychofish said:


>


not a very fair fight the rhom was used to the tank but the dovii wasn't i bet if u let them both divided for two months and then took the divider out you would have a fair fight......and i'm sure someone would end up dead


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I have been blasted by large O's when putting my hand in their tank, they have damn impressive power and I'm sure that Dovi is even more destructive. Also one of my GT's messed up another GT with one hit. It went stunned and floated to the top of the tank where the GT bit it again, knocking the lid up and splashing water all over the place. I had to remove the fish and it died later that day. They had been tankmates for almost a year too. That would have been a little too risky for my taste. That could have played out too many ways and a lot worse too.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

So anyone have any thoughts on a larger Pacu living with the Rhom. As you can see the Rhom is not that aggresive till pushed. There is no doubt the Dovi is the meaner fish out of these two.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

that dovii was a bitch. even my FH would have been more aggressive with that rhom.

the dovii didnt back down at first, but he lacked the pure aggression you usually see in big doviis.

that was a big ass fin nip, but i still say that that dovii wasnt a very aggressive example of a cichlid. ive seen waaaaay more aggressive.

i also wouldnt pit them against eachother.

id much rather see a small chinese guy scrap a sumo wrestler in a glass box...that would be way more fun!


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

wtf...dude... putting 2 fish together to fight is just not right. Its the same as c*ck fights and dog fights

what the f*ck was even the point of that.. theirs no reason.. we know that dovii are agressive and rhombs wont take sh*t so we already know wtf is going to happen, one of them is gonna get fucked up. so why risk a fish??????? dont say its for science


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Kohan Bros. said:


> wtf...dude... putting 2 fish together to fight is just not right. Its the same as c*ck fights and dog fights
> 
> what the f*ck was even the point of that.. theirs no reason.. we know that dovii are agressive and rhombs wont take sh*t so we already know wtf is going to happen, one of them is gonna get fucked up. so why risk a fish??????? dont say its for science


my point exactly...


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

That is dumbest thing I had seen, and the most unfair. First off, you place a dovii in a Rhoms tank, and believe me doviis dont act like that when fully at ease at his own tank. 
Heres what you need to do:
Let the dovii heal its tail for a month or less. Then drop that pacu looking Rhom of yours to his tank, I swear it will attack that Rhom relentlessly non-stop, and your gonna see scales fying all over. If not, it will hit it so hard on the body that it will die from internal bleeding. 
or
put a divider on that same tank and let the dovii heal its tail, once you start seeing it attacking the Rhom non-stop through the divider, let the trashing begins. I bet you will be in shock and try to kill the dovii by yourself from trashing your pacu looking piranha.

Trust me Doviis dont fight like that when defending its territory, you Moron.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

sicklid-holic said:


> That is dumbest thing I had seen, and the most unfair. First off, you place a dovii in a Rhoms tank, and believe me doviis dont act like that when fully at ease at his own tank.
> Heres what you need to do:
> Let the dovii heal its tail for a month or less. Then drop that pacu looking Rhom of yours to his tank, I swear it will attack that Rhom relentlessly non-stop, and your gonna see scales fying all over. If not, it will hit it so hard on the body that it will die from internal bleeding.
> or
> ...


Pacu huh? haha. You got me there, he is not the best looking rhom I have ever seen but he is the first rhom of any size i have seen around here so i picked him up. You guys all seem to think I posted this and said the Dovi is a p*ssy. thats not the case at all. You also all seem to think I let the Dovi get killed. He got a little bite out of his tail. he is going to be fine.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

sicklid-holic said:


> That is dumbest thing I had seen, and the most unfair. First off, you place a dovii in a Rhoms tank, and believe me doviis dont act like that when fully at ease at his own tank.
> Heres what you need to do:
> Let the dovii heal its tail for a month or less. Then drop that pacu looking Rhom of yours to his tank, I swear it will attack that Rhom relentlessly non-stop, and your gonna see scales fying all over. If not, it will hit it so hard on the body that it will die from internal bleeding.
> or
> ...


First you call it the dumbest thing you had seen, and then you give him tips about how you would have done it differently?

Who's really the moron?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Ok one thing, is You posted, you get the feedback.

I personally wouldnt have done it, as I dont think they would have interacted in the wild (I think the Dovii is CA and the Rhom is SA).


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

First you call it the dumbest thing you had seen, and then you give him tips about how you would have done it differently?

Who's really the moron?
[/quote]

Im not into fish fighting, but if your gonna do it anyway. Pls, pls, be fair to both fish.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Serygo said:


> Ok one thing, is You posted, you get the feedback.
> 
> I personally wouldnt have done it, as I dont think they would have interacted in the wild (I think the Dovii is CA and the Rhom is SA).


I don't mind the feedback. It's the name calling I don't care for.


----------



## tat2punk (May 12, 2005)

You guys are acting like he did this on purpose to "see a fight". Did you read the story of how he got this fish? The fish was basically a gonner, the fish store didn't want it and the guy wasn't taking it home. He took it to see if it would live with his rhom. He was right there with a divider incase what happened, happened.

It's not like he bought an expensive fish to try and see a fight. He figured "a $10 fish that was a little bigger than the rhom, what the heck". It didn't work out and he called me, I was given a few tanks that day so I came and picked it up. The dovii is doing great in his new tank for now, until I can pick up the 150g he is staying in a 55g.


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

My bad for name calling. But on aggressive CA fish feeling comfortable/defending its territory is main factor to aggression and dovii, midas, red devil, jaguars fall into that factor. 
What Im trying to say is, that dovii wasnt even fighting at all, but just trying to push the rhom a little bit, and wham of course piranhas has huge teeth, so there goes the doviis tail.
However I had seen my 12" male jaguar attack another fish so hard but missed that the whole lipped was ripped apart exposing most front teeths, and to this day has not fully healed. With that pressured it could have easily killed a fish from internal bleeding, which it did to my 10" texas.
Teeth is not all that matter, normally if the cichlid attack the piranhas relentlessly it will easily make the piranhas startled and more skittish in general, which will easily cause its death.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

tat2punk said:


> It's not like he bought an expensive fish to try and see a fight. He figured "a $10 fish that was a little bigger than the rhom, what the heck". It didn't work out and he called me, I was given a few tanks that day so I came and picked it up. The dovii is doing great in his new tank for now, until I can pick up the 150g he is staying in a 55g.


So this would've only mattered if the dovii had costed him more money? But because it was only a "$10 fish" then its disposable so "what the heck"?


----------



## Benz_020 (Nov 12, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> Wow... it sure is great to see that you think so highly of your fish that you would put them in a tank together and let them duke it out just to get a few kudos from a few members on a fish board. Good Job. And thank you for posting this, because now I really see what type of a hobbiest you are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. I thought it might be nice for some people to see how these 2 fish interact with one another. The Rhom is not that aggresive unless pushed around. i think if I can find a fish that won't push him he will tolerate it living with him. I know you think it is a waste of time and effort but I like to try diffrent things. Also thanks for moving it to the right section. I totally forgot about this section
[/quote]

hey i wont sit here and knock what you do. your a big boy, its your choices. but dont even try to humor us with some story about studying different fish in unique situations. we all can assume how a rhomb and a dovii will act when placed in tight quarters with eachother. there is no scientific revelation here, no knowlege gained from this "experiment" as you might say. this is simply you, being bored and getting your jollies how you see fit. 
the only thing interesting about this in my opinion is how you, the owner, treat your pets that are totally at the mercy of you. now thats knowledge gained. 
but like i said, your a big boy, so please humble me with some words of wisdom like you did lemmywinks. 






















[/quote]
agree























no respect,


----------



## tat2punk (May 12, 2005)

Mettle said:


> It's not like he bought an expensive fish to try and see a fight. He figured "a $10 fish that was a little bigger than the rhom, what the heck". It didn't work out and he called me, I was given a few tanks that day so I came and picked it up. The dovii is doing great in his new tank for now, until I can pick up the 150g he is staying in a 55g.


So this would've only mattered if the dovii had costed him more money? But because it was only a "$10 fish" then its disposable so "what the heck"?








[/quote]

Maybe you are right, he should have just let the guy dispose of it and not trying to see if it would work.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

sicklid-holic said:


> It's not like he bought an expensive fish to try and see a fight. He figured "a $10 fish that was a little bigger than the rhom, what the heck". It didn't work out and he called me, I was given a few tanks that day so I came and picked it up. The dovii is doing great in his new tank for now, until I can pick up the 150g he is staying in a 55g.


So this would've only mattered if the dovii had costed him more money? But because it was only a "$10 fish" then its disposable so "what the heck"?








[/quote]

Maybe you are right, he should have just let the guy dispose of it and not trying to see if it would work.
[/quote]

That would have been neat huh? Trying to flush a 11" dovi down the toilet. lol


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Dasmopar said:


> My bad for name calling. But on aggressive CA fish feeling comfortable/defending its territory is main factor to aggression and dovii, midas, red devil, jaguars fall into that factor.
> What Im trying to say is, that dovii wasnt even fighting at all, but just trying to push the rhom a little bit, and wham of course piranhas has huge teeth, so there goes the doviis tail.
> However I had seen my 12" male jaguar attack another fish so hard but missed that the whole lipped was ripped apart exposing most front teeths, and to this day has not fully healed. With that pressured it could have easily killed a fish from internal bleeding, which it did to my 10" texas.
> Teeth is not all that matter, normally if the cichlid attack the piranhas relentlessly it will easily make the piranhas startled and more skittish in general, which will easily cause its death.


Again I never said the dovi was a sissy and my Rhom POWNED IT!!! I have cichlids and love them. I have had many Oscars in the past and know just what they can do. I will say I have never seen any of mine head butt another fish with any real force though. Would I let either fish bite me to see what happend? Hell no. I think you are taking this as a cichlid bashing thread when thats not even the point. *I think the neat part is that you get to a see a rhom show warnings to another fish that he is not happy. Have you seen another video showing this ? I have not.*
[/quote]
So you're saying just because you havent seen a video of a certain behavior before, it is scientific research? If I made a video with a calico kitten and a vicious pitbull, and threw the kitten in the dogs cage, would it be scientific research? It'd be ok though since I'd be right there if the dog grabbed the kitten, I'd just seperate the two though and neither would be harmed, isnt that right? And this wouldnt be just for my own self amusement, oh no. It would be scientific research, because this certain behavior has never been videotaped before with these 2 certain species. And also, this kitten had no home, so I guess I'd be doing it a favor by taking it in out of the cold for a while.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> My bad for name calling. But on aggressive CA fish feeling comfortable/defending its territory is main factor to aggression and dovii, midas, red devil, jaguars fall into that factor.
> What Im trying to say is, that dovii wasnt even fighting at all, but just trying to push the rhom a little bit, and wham of course piranhas has huge teeth, so there goes the doviis tail.
> However I had seen my 12" male jaguar attack another fish so hard but missed that the whole lipped was ripped apart exposing most front teeths, and to this day has not fully healed. With that pressured it could have easily killed a fish from internal bleeding, which it did to my 10" texas.
> Teeth is not all that matter, normally if the cichlid attack the piranhas relentlessly it will easily make the piranhas startled and more skittish in general, which will easily cause its death.


Again I never said the dovi was a sissy and my Rhom POWNED IT!!! I have cichlids and love them. I have had many Oscars in the past and know just what they can do. I will say I have never seen any of mine head butt another fish with any real force though. Would I let either fish bite me to see what happend? Hell no. I think you are taking this as a cichlid bashing thread when thats not even the point. *I think the neat part is that you get to a see a rhom show warnings to another fish that he is not happy. Have you seen another video showing this ? I have not.*
[/quote]
So you're saying just because you havent seen a video of a certain behavior before, it is scientific research? If I made a video with a calico kitten and a vicious pitbull, and threw the kitten in the dogs cage, would it be scientific research? It'd be ok though since I'd be right there if the dog grabbed the kitten, I'd just seperate the two though and neither would be harmed, isnt that right? And this wouldnt be just for my own self amusement, oh no. It would be scientific research, because this certain behavior has never been videotaped before with these 2 certain species. And also, this kitten had no home, so I guess I'd be doing it a favor by taking it in out of the cold for a while.









[/quote]

Thats not it at all. You are the ones saying scientific not me. What you have come up with is I tossed a baby angle fish in with the rhom. I would say it was more like a german shepperd and a lab in the same cage. Either way i was not looking to fight the fish. After the fact it made a nice video and I see you all have spent alot of your free time yelling at me and I'm sure yelling at me has brought you some amusement. So you are welcome!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

dasmopar. all kidding and bashing aside here. you threw them together to see if it would work? and just happened to video tape it with metal music over layed? seriously, its alright that you do what you did. im not bashing you. my only frustration is you wont acknowledge why some of us are frustrated with that. 
was it an interesting video? hell yes, of course. any 2 large alpha predator fish like that interacting is obviously something to see. but its the principle of what you did that makes a lot of us scratch our heads. the fact that the fish was expendable in any case because of how cheap it was shows exactly the respect you have for it. 
and seeing if it would work, thats just uneducated at best. thats like palming an m-80 in your hand to see if it really does explode...its obvious. 
seriously, i dont like bashing on here, and for what it was yes, the video was something to see alright. but just understand that lots of us cichlid boys on here are pretty admirable of big doviis and lots of piranha lovers love rhombs. those 2 combined is not a good idea, not matter if its ever been tried or not. theres a reason they dont inhabit the same continent. 
anyways man, best of luck with everything else. and your rhomb is a sweet looking fish. post some more videos some time..without a dovii.


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

I think Dasmopar you are the type of guy that want to see things out of curiosity, and throwing that dovii in a Rhom tank speaks for itself, I am also the type of person. I used to experiment w/ different cichlid in my previous red belly tank, male midas and male jag together, male jag and male FH together, juvi dovii w/ cichlids and etc... etc... But all failed. Jags, midas, FH, piranhas, and Doviis are best kept solitary.

Something shocking this morning happen in my 12"male jag tank, which houses maybe (10) 3" midas, This jag just been move from his old 125gallon tank and havent eaten in 3 days, another thing this jag would not eat anything but pellets (hikaris and kens pellets and Ive raised him since 4".
To make the story short, a 3" midas I found floating alive, but half of the body was missing. I wanted to take a pic, but me and my wife got grossed out and put the fish out of its missery.
If any would have seen the fish, it looks like a piranha had mutilated it. (brings back old goldfish memories w/ piranhas).
I did not even know jaguars can cut fish in half? and Im sure that dovii can take chunks out of your Rhom if it was really pissed off, But sadly hollywood had made the piranhas icons of carnage, but IMO large CA cichlids w/ its poweful jaws can bite smaller fish in half or take chunks out of its opponent, which is hardly speak about in the hobby.

Lets put this RHOM VS DOVII thing to an end, both fish can easily kill each other if wanted to. Still shock me for a very nice male dovii chunk of its tail taken out, Thats why I keep all my big CA cichlids by itself because I hate damage scales and fins. I love flawless fish.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

did someone fart in here??


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> I think Dasmopar you are the type of guy that want to see things out of curiosity, and throwing that dovii in a Rhom tank speaks for itself, I am also the type of person. I used to experiment w/ different cichlid in my previous red belly tank, male midas and male jag together, male jag and male FH together, juvi dovii w/ cichlids and etc... etc... But all failed. Jags, midas, FH, piranhas, and Doviis are best kept solitary.
> 
> Something shocking this morning happen in my 12"male jag tank, which houses maybe (10) 3" midas, This jag just been move from his old 125gallon tank and havent eaten in 3 days, another thing this jag would not eat anything but pellets (hikaris and kens pellets and Ive raised him since 4".
> To make the story short, a 3" midas I found floating alive, but half of the body was missing. I wanted to take a pic, but me and my wife got grossed out and put the fish out of its missery.
> ...


Thats pretty wild. I would have never guessed that could happen.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

very nice Video thanks for sharing...


----------



## tat2punk (May 12, 2005)

An update on the dovii.

He is doing great, tail is already starting to grow back and he is getting settled into his new tank real good and getting meaner every day. When I was feeding him feeders in the past few days, when he has had enough he would just go back to his corner and hang out, leaving the feeders alone. Last night, when he has had enough, he was chasing the feeders all over and killing them. He wouldn't eat them he would grab them, chew them a couple times and spit them out until they were all dead.

I will post some pics up of him soon. I can't believe how fast he moves when he wants to. He's the first large cichlid I have owned and he is awsome, I can't wait till my FH gets a little bigger, its just a 3" baby right now.


----------



## DeadIrishD (Nov 9, 2004)

rescueing the Dovi, is one thing, and congrats on that.

but what I dont understand, is that you had the divider, already why didn't you just put that in, and see their interaction with eachother throught that? or if that was not clear, buy a clear thing of fiber glass, and use that?


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

DeadIrishD said:


> rescueing the Dovi, is one thing, and congrats on that.
> 
> but what I dont understand, is that you had the divider, already why didn't you just put that in, and see their interaction with eachother throught that? or if that was not clear, buy a clear thing of fiber glass, and use that?


Well I don't see a real problem with how I did it. Thats why. I had the camera rolling and everything there I needed in the event things got bad. Now I see the Dovi is capable of doing more damage than I was giving him credit for. To do it all over I guess I would still do it the same way though. Made for a nice video, and no one got hurt.









The same LFS had a 13+" Dovi in a 180 for a few weeks and we tossed in alot of med feeders and that fish was swimming around trying to figure out how to get atleast one feeder in it's mouth. It was to the point where it would open it's mouth to get anouther feeder and one would get away.

I have talked to Tat2 about the Dovi and I think he is really going to Enjoy his first large cichlid. Anyone who has not kept a large Cichlid is really missing out.


----------



## DeadIrishD (Nov 9, 2004)

Heh... looks like all cichlids can be pigs, my 2 oscars used to eat 4-5 cichlid sticks at a time, and every time it opened it's mouth for another one, one or two would fall out


----------



## xufury (Nov 30, 2004)

if you dare to leave your dovi with your rhom, I bet you would loss your dovi for sure. your dovi may have chance to kill the piranha if he is much bigger.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

xufury said:


> if you dare to leave your dovi with your rhom, I bet you would loss your dovi for sure. your dovi may have chance to kill the piranha if he is much bigger.


that may be, but if you add the dovii that matches a rhombs size in the same tank, its really a gamble. a dovii will out and out rough up a rhomb to death. the rhomb can easily inflict deadly bites but ive seen doviis specifically attack large fish to death. the doviis threat isnt in its teeth its in its power alone. while the rhomb may pack pound for pound as much bite as a dovii, an adult dovii tends to be much more of an agressor in his waters. 
however since were talking about adding a fish, the fish being added is at a disatvatage since its not acclimated and theres stress with any transport. 
doviis dont tend to play by the rule, if it fits in my mouth i can eat it. doviis very often kill prey much larger than they can swallow. 
but again, because of the rhombs teeth and equal size its really unpredictable since rhombs get equally defensive. 
the point is like i said before, its obvious nothing good will come of this.


----------



## xufury (Nov 30, 2004)

Before I had put both of my piranha (one gold one black) 4" in the the same tank of my other american cichlid, they are in rang 4" to 12" red devil. they just keep harrased the piranha util they both die couple days later.


----------



## Fishminded (Mar 10, 2004)

I had to chime in on this one...been a while since I've posted here...

I think what the best thing to do here would have been to put a devider in to begin with and not even put these two brutes together, expecially in such a confined space....if you had a 300+ gallon tank maybe it would have been ok to see how they did together, but come on , anyoned who knows what they're doing in this hobby knew that wouldn't work....I'm just gladd that Rhom didn't take a bigger chunk than that..that large of a bite esewhere on its body could have resulted in death.....

Gladd to here the Dovii is doing well now...thanks for sharing.....and please, use this as a learning experience...


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Fishminded said:


> I had to chime in on this one...been a while since I've posted here...
> 
> I think what the best thing to do here would have been to put a devider in to begin with and not even put these two brutes together, expecially in such a confined space....if you had a 300+ gallon tank maybe it would have been ok to see how they did together, but come on , anyoned who knows what they're doing in this hobby knew that wouldn't work....I'm just gladd that Rhom didn't take a bigger chunk than that..that large of a bite esewhere on its body could have resulted in death.....
> 
> Gladd to here the Dovii is doing well now...thanks for sharing.....and please, use this as a learning experience...


Thats pretty good. You made you're point without insulting me.









AS for the 300gal tank idea, I don't think it would have mattered. The Dovi was all about letting the Rhom know who the new boss was going to be. If they had 500 gallons to play in the Dovi would have done the same thing I'd bet.


----------



## Fishminded (Mar 10, 2004)

Dasmopar said:


> I had to chime in on this one...been a while since I've posted here...
> 
> I think what the best thing to do here would have been to put a devider in to begin with and not even put these two brutes together, expecially in such a confined space....if you had a 300+ gallon tank maybe it would have been ok to see how they did together, but come on , anyoned who knows what they're doing in this hobby knew that wouldn't work....I'm just gladd that Rhom didn't take a bigger chunk than that..that large of a bite esewhere on its body could have resulted in death.....
> 
> Gladd to here the Dovii is doing well now...thanks for sharing.....and please, use this as a learning experience...


Thats pretty good. You made you're point without insulting me.









AS for the 300gal tank idea, I don't think it would have mattered. The Dovi was all about letting the Rhom know who the new boss was going to be. If they had 500 gallons to play in the Dovi would have done the same thing I'd bet.
[/quote]

Yah, given a Dovii's nature, you're probably right, but usually more space(territory) means a better chance of less aggression in a cichlid tank.....

Btw, that's a beautiful Dovii....I think I would have kept it over the Rhom, but that's just my personal taste.....nice Rhom too..

I try to not get personal even when I don't agree with what someone has tried....but I think if any of us "experienced" hobbiests look back at our experiences, we all probably at one point or another took a risk we would know better to try again....


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Fishminded said:


> I had to chime in on this one...been a while since I've posted here...
> 
> I think what the best thing to do here would have been to put a devider in to begin with and not even put these two brutes together, expecially in such a confined space....if you had a 300+ gallon tank maybe it would have been ok to see how they did together, but come on , anyoned who knows what they're doing in this hobby knew that wouldn't work....I'm just gladd that Rhom didn't take a bigger chunk than that..that large of a bite esewhere on its body could have resulted in death.....
> 
> Gladd to here the Dovii is doing well now...thanks for sharing.....and please, use this as a learning experience...


Thats pretty good. You made you're point without insulting me.









AS for the 300gal tank idea, I don't think it would have mattered. The Dovi was all about letting the Rhom know who the new boss was going to be. If they had 500 gallons to play in the Dovi would have done the same thing I'd bet.
[/quote]

Yah, given a Dovii's nature, you're probably right, but usually more space(territory) means a better chance of less aggression in a cichlid tank.....

Btw, that's a beautiful Dovii....I think I would have kept it over the Rhom, but that's just my personal taste.....nice Rhom too..

I try to not get personal even when I don't agree with what someone has tried....but I think if any of us "experienced" hobbiests look back at our experiences, we all probably at one point or another took a risk we would know better to try again....















[/quote]

Well over the years I have had snakeheads before being banned and a ton of large cichlids plus a hand full of Pacu's. I never really had any piranha so when I got back into the hobby I thought I should try something new. I started with 12 red belly's and didn't care for them at all. Came accross this rhom at the LFS and he was the first larger rhom Ihave seen around here so i snatched him up. He really is a cool fish. He is a finger chaser too. So as nice as the Dovi was I'm still enjoying the Rhom for now. I've had him about a year now.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

cool vid

atleast none of them died


----------



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

my dovii would of shredded the rhom. hes one crazy mofo


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Puff said:


> did someone fart in here??


It was your mom, that's how you got here... Seriously, is that contributing?

Anyways, sucks that you didn't know that would happen, I mean anyone could have told you that and I don't know that you asked about dovii attitudes but at least you took it out. I have my own opinions but I'll keep em to myself.


----------



## Iceman (Apr 28, 2003)

nice vid thx for taking the time to mak it


----------

